# Im getting a 20 gallon!



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

What are some good stocking ideas? Whats the biggest fish i could get for it (just wondering). Also, i was debating on whether or not to get a crayfish, but that will depend on all if your suggestions, thank you!


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

You really cannot have big fish in a 20 gallon. My thoughts would be a big group of tetra's. I think glow lights would be nice. 
Stocking:
x18 Glowlights Tetra
x6 Juli Corydoras
x1 Betta or Bolivian Ram
Then maybe a Orange CPO Crayfish. They get to be 1.25 inches I believe. No other crayfish or they will kill your fish.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

If you want bigger fish then I would suggest any of the dwarf cichlids. There are tons of them! Currently I am head over heels for the golden dwarf cichlid (_Nannacara anomla_), and the bolivian ram (_Mikrogeophagus altispinosus_). You could do 1-2 of these and a small school of tetras or rasboras, but they should be the smaller, torpedo shaped bodied ones not like a black skirt tetra (that is a no-no in a tank that size). But the glowlight tetra would be a great example, although 18 with other fish is a bit too much in that tank. A max if you do the cichlids would be 10. You could also put in a smaller pleco such as the bushynose pleco, which are cute little guys

Those are just some options but there are THOUSANDS of different species out there that you could choose. Go look some up and we can help give you a thumbs up or down


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry what I should have said is if you tank is fully planted you could do that my fault I was tired this morning haha. Definitely dwarf cichlids would be the biggest.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I love the rams, harlequen rasboras, and bushynose Plecos, i would like all of those! But just out of curiosity, are bettas compatible wirh the rams?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

helms97 said:


> I love the rams, harlequen rasboras, and bushynose Plecos, i would like all of those! But just out of curiosity, are bettas compatible wirh the rams?


No, bettas aren't compatiable with cichilds of any kind. before anyone can really say what you can keep in your aquarium, we would need to know your water parameters. Your Gh, ph etc. Reading this article my Bryon will also help http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/water-hardness-ph-freshwater-aquarium-73276/


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

also, bushynose plecos need 29 gallons.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

m not close (at least i dont think) to having al the plants and rocks in yet, once im done with that and planning out how it looks ill test the parameters because im not sure if they will effetc the quality


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Heres what i was thinking though once water parameters are right:
4 lampeye tetra
5 harlequen rasboras
2 german blue rams
and any type of bottom dweller? 
FYI - the tank is a 20 gallon tall.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

helms97 said:


> Heres what i was thinking though once water parameters are right:
> 4 lampeye tetra
> 5 harlequen rasboras
> 2 german blue rams
> ...


That is not a very good stocking for those fish. I would do a big school of 10+ of one fish and 2 German Blue Rams. No bottom dwellers if you have rams due to when they breed they will be super aggressive.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

helms97 said:


> Heres what i was thinking though once water parameters are right:
> 4 lampeye tetra
> 5 harlequen rasboras
> 2 german blue rams
> ...


The lampeye tetra(Red Eye Tetra) is not gonna to work. They grow quite large, almost 3in, need a school of atleast 7,and require atleast a 36in tank because they're active. Another small schooling fish would be better. I would also upgrade to Harlequin to 9, or 10. One Ram would be better than two, unless they're a bonded pair. Also it would be best to think about stocking after you know your parameters.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I can get one ram? I always thought they needed pairs..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

